# Warum Hunde Halloween hassen - 11x



## bibabaer (14 Nov. 2008)

​


----------



## armin (15 Nov. 2008)

ich würde mien Herrchen dafür auch hassen..


----------



## Tokko (18 Nov. 2008)

Einige sehen echt zu blöd aus.


----------



## Katzun (18 Nov. 2008)

ich habe ja nun selber 2 hunde und finde sowas wie auf den bildern abgebildet zum kotzen.

ein hund ist kein spielzeug oder eine puppe


----------



## Merlinbuster (19 Nov. 2008)

Mein Hund verkleidet sich immer als Jagdhund!


----------

